# Continental Knitting ???



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I learned the English Throw way ...... I want to knit faster !!! So, I am trying to learn Continental .... WOAH !!! My middle finger on my left hand does NOT do what I say !!! I am WAY slower knitting this way !!! Did anybody have this trouble when they learned ?!?! Did you get faster ?!? I keep going back to English purely for speed .... dont know if I should keep trying C style ?!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

MizMary, FWIW, I saw a youTube yesterday that showed the difference, and I must say, they were extremely well done video's. The bottom line is that with Continental, ultimately it is faster, but will take practice and patience.

For those that might not know, as I hadn't, the only difference is which hand holds the working thread. Continental = left hand. English is right hand and easier to learn according to the video.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Also for what it's worth, the '09(?) speed knitter was an English style knitter.  I'm a thrower, Continental knitting and I....it kept me from knitting for years. Go figure, since I was crocheting before I could write. 

Here are some tips from an English knitter. All the tips from Continental speed knitters apply. 
Keep your movements small, and close in. Work with the tips of your needles, rather than going deeper into the needle to move stitches. You can get to a point where your yarn is just over the tip of your finger and there's maybe a 1/2 between your finger and the needle tip, if that. 
Then it's practice and time. Make time for knitting every day, even if it's just 20 minutes. 
Your tension may go a little wonky at first, but keep at it. Keeping the working space smaller will also help guard against strain. 
One thing I noticed when I started working towards speed, muscle tension. The speed will come, but staying relaxed is going to keep your shoulders and neck from binding up and your tension will be more even. Focus on motion efficiency and the rest will follow. 

I find it takes me about 5 minutes to really warm up with my knitting, then I'm off like a shot. 

My two cents worth, anyway.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I have the yarn wrapped on my left index finger, allows a lot more control.

(I used to be a thrower but is was killing my carpel tunnel)


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Eunny Jang, of Knittingdaily.com and Knitting Daily TV, also on YouTube, is the most amazing fast knitter I've ever seen.

On the other hand (yuk yuk), I knit with 100% silk, right handed, and hold the working yarn between my thumb and index finger to get a tight stitch. Supposedly the kiss of death and you will never prosper technique, but I can't leave off it. I've read that the acient knitting guilds had silk specialists. Does anyone else here knit with pure silk? Wadda ya do?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Reddirt Cowgirl you do the same as me, silk or whatever I'm knitting with  I'm a thrower always will be. There is a toss up, if you are a picker you may be faster, but if you are a thrower your tension will be really even.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm no help for those converting from throwing to picking. I've been a picker since I started. I've tried to learn throwing but my tension is all wonky.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I crocheted all my life. Knitting is fairly new to me. I learned to knit the English way. However, I am trying to train myself to do the Continental Knitting. I am practicing on a sweater made out of cheap acrylic. I get a little bit better each time.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

marinemomtatt said:


> I have the yarn wrapped on my left index finger, allows a lot more control.
> 
> (I used to be a thrower but is was killing my carpel tunnel)


Well if you really want one that goes easy on the carpel tunnel, try Portuguese style. Speed and even tension, I just find having to route the yarn irritating. I taught my mom this way so her CT isn't bothered. Probably the least taxing of all the methods I've tried....but I'm a thrower at heart.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll look that up, hmmm Portuguese sound familiar.

Off to YouTube (gotta set the timer first or I'll be there all day)


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Huh, it's like knitting with crochet hooks (small hooked end) I just might have at least one of those needles.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

marinemomtatt said:


> Huh, it's like knitting with crochet hooks (small hooked end) I just might have at least one of those needles.


You don't need them, I just used regular needles and it works just fine.


----------

